# Protein Skimmer on fresh water tank?



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all so I'm buying a new tank and it comes with several things, including a protein skimmer. I'm just wondering can if a protein skimmer can be used on a fresh water tank considering that these are made for salt water tanks? Honestly, I really dont even know what these are. I'm assume they somehow remove a film off the surface of the water? If so maybe this counld help clean up any floating food.... I dont just fishing for ideas.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## osprey48 (Sep 9, 2010)

no a protein skimmer will not work on fresh water


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Did you buy the tank yet? Dont buy a salt water tank if you plan to keep fresh water fish and plants in it. It will come with stuff you dont need like the protien skimmer and lights that wont do you much good and on top of that cost you way more money.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

No I havent bought the tank yet but I'm getting ready to. It was a salt water tank. It comes with the 75 galln tank, a hood, two lights, 4 bulbs ( I guess 2 bulbs are regular and 2 are some special) Filter, protein skimmer and a heater. It comes with a little more but I forget what, they want $200 for it all. I dont think I could get them to take anymore money off If I dont want the skimmer. All in all it's the best deal I could find.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Thats pretty cheap for all that stuff, make sure its all in workin condition and the tank doesnt leak or antyhing. What kind of filter is it?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

The skimmer wont produce foam in freshwater... but think of it as a free gift with all the other stuff, as you know... 
Maybe list it for sale here in the for sale section: Saltwater New and Used Equipment For Sale, Swap, and Wanted - Aquarium Forum


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what all the brands are. Yeah everything works just fine. I've seen pictures of it all and everything looks to be in very good shape. everything was clean atleast. I'm pretty sure a wet dry filter comes with it as well. They said they wanted $300 but I got them to agree to $200 without the wooden stand for the tank. I guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah if I cant seem to find any uses for it I think swaping good for it would be my best bet. I would love to be able to stock up on filter media.


----------



## jesica (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey, friend what a nice information its good that you have brought a new water tank. Refugiums that grow macro algaes that use the excess nutrients that would other wise be used by nuisance algae are becoming very popular, you have to care about this, especially in reef aquariums where it is believed that protein skimmers can strip valuable plankton out of the water.
Thanks for this nice sharing.


----------

